# No heartbeat at 6 weeks 6 days scan after Natural FET! Is it too early?



## WinstonBean (Jul 30, 2013)

After my third FET earlier this month....I got a  much longed for BFP. Testing with Clearblue digital it seems the HCG is rising and 2 days before my first early scan yesterday, I got 3+ whereas it was 2-3 the week previously.

At my scan yesterday they could see a Fetal Pole and yolk sac but no heartbeat. The Doc  said it's too early and have to go back for another scan next week.  I'm trying to stay positive but I have to say I don't feel that confident that this pregnancy will now continue.

Has anybody had a similar experience and went on to have a successful pregnancy.........just need some positive stories as I'm going stir crazy having to wait a whole week for another scan!


----------



## ikhlas (May 13, 2012)

Hi Winston,

Yes, I had a similar experience. At my first scan at 6 weeks, there were two sacs and only one heartbeat. We were also told it was early. Sure enough, 2 weeks later there were two heartbeats and we now have 5 month old twins.  

Hang in there, it might be OK after all!


----------



## WinstonBean (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. I just havn't been doing well today as I felt I was treated pretty crappy yesterday considering it was my first ever pregnancy scan after  2 previous failed FET's!
Just needed to hear some positive outcomes!


----------



## BraveGirl (Mar 30, 2010)

here is some hope for you.

I had early scan at clinic 5 weeks 6 days.  Saw an empty sac.  Was guttedn
Then they said come back at 6 weeks 2 days - saw sac with placenta but no heartbeat.

Referred to EPU for miscarriage and had scan at 7 weeks - heartbeat and baby!!!!

My son is now 2


----------

